# My Super Ex-Girlfriend



## luxjason (Aug 4, 2006)

has anyone seen my super exgirlfriend yet? i'm deciding if i should see it, what do you think? was it good? funny? entertaining at least?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 4, 2006)

I haven't seen it either but I heard it's pretty good.


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 4, 2006)

i hear its a pretty good movie...


----------



## Heroin (Aug 4, 2006)

I want to see it I heard it was preety good to...


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw it, I thought it was mediocre.


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 4, 2006)

I heard it was nothing like the comic book.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 4, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I saw it, I thought it was mediocre.



Ah, that's a shame... I was interested in seeing this one.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 4, 2006)

Heh. I am also looking forward to this one. But I think I'll go watch it anyway.


----------



## RurouniLeeO (Aug 6, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> I heard it was nothing like the comic book.


It was a comic book?????


----------



## Coconut (Aug 7, 2006)

More nudity than expected


----------



## buradorii (Aug 7, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I saw it, I thought it was mediocre.


u seem like the type of douch bag to say it sucks so no one wants to see it becuz u probobly never did


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw it today on HBO. Oh my god. I haven't lol'd so hard in a while. It was a really good movie. And it does do a nice analysis on the contrary to the typical thing of Supermen and them falling in love with mortal women whereas in this circumstance you have a love where the man feels wholly emasculated.

I truly loved the scene at the end when the two superchicks flew off and they were left holding the purses and he asked if the other guy wanted to go get a beer. xD


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 27, 2007)

i thought it was an alright movie


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 27, 2007)

It was a little bit funny.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2007)

Luke Wilson is perfect for these nerdy reluctant guy type roles.  And an angry Uma Thurman scares the shit out of me.  Did you guys see how psycho she got?!

I also happen to be a fan of The Office...so it was nice to see Rainn Wilson get a role.

Anyways, this is better than a lot of comedies I have seen...especially recently.   (The Heartbreak Kid was crap by comparison.)


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2007)

Its pretty funny, but it kinda loses its way in the second half.


----------



## Tefax (Dec 28, 2007)

I've only heard of this movie....it's seems funny .


----------



## Bochi (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't think I'm gonna see this again, but it was quite funny.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its pretty funny, but it kinda loses its way in the second half.



Yeah i agree with this.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 28, 2007)

worst movie ever


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 28, 2007)

It comes on HBO all of the time


----------



## Morwain (Dec 29, 2007)

It was pretty good.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I only watched this because of Uma Thurman


----------



## Denji (Dec 29, 2007)

There were a few good laughs. Probably enough to warrant a viewing.


----------

